# Does anyone have a photo of a dual boiler in Black Truffle?



## Nick Fyffe (May 19, 2020)

I'm trying to decide between a Dual Boiler black sesame or black truffle. I have a borrowed black sesame in my kitchen now but would really appreciate seeing a few "real" photos of a black truffle machine. Is it just matt black or a very dark brown?

many thanks


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

I have the Black Truffle Bambino and it looks matt black to me personally. Can take a picture if that helps but then you're at the mercy of camera lens colour correction.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

I have the machine I really like it a lot 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

